# Buscando nuevo reproductor de audio

## edgar_uriel84

Hola, pues aquí vengo a preguntarles por un buen reproductor de audio para GNOME, aquí va mi historia:

En Debian solía usar Decibel Audio Player un reproductor genial muy sencillo, como dice en su web no es de esos que pueden hacer hasta café que pero funciona para lo que debe hacer. Las ventajas es que era muy ligero y me servía muy bien. La bronca es que ahora en Gentoo Decibel no se adapta bien al "área de notificación de GNOME", no es un problema, es que no he marcado la flag "gnome" porque si lo hago instala Totem y sin Xine es una basura, entonces lo más viable es usar otro reproductor que no tenga esa dependencia y funcione al 100% (además de probar algo más). 

He visto que lo más ligero para estas tareas es "Listen", pero parece que hace mucho no se actualiza el proyecto. Entonces ¿que reproductor de audio para Gnome me recomiendan? Como mayor requisito es que sea lo más ligero posible.

P.D.: De momento a usar la consola   :Wink: 

----------

## ekz

Puedes intentar con audacious (similar al antiguo xmms en su interfaz). Como recomendación personal: MPD, que corre como servicio, por ejemplo al reiniciar las X la música no deja de sonar   :Cool: . Como programa cliente la mayor parte del tiempo uso el applet xfce4-mpc, que pone controles en el tray e incluye una lista de reproducción. Para cosas como editar los ID3tags, administrar la biblioteca, uso  sonata (por si acaso también es un reproductor   :Razz:  )

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Yo desde que lo leí en algún hilo donde i92guboj lo recomendaba uso media-sound/moc.

Tengo todas las teclas multimedia de mi teclado asignadas a los controles de moc por medio de lineakd con el plugin OSD y conky mostrando la reproducción en curso, de esta forma no necesito de tener una consola a la vista para escuchar música.

Nada de otro mundo pero para lo que yo lo quiero me sobra.

Antes de usar moc usaba amarok por que por mas que mi sistema sea 99% GTK no encontré nunca nada que lo iguale todavía.

Salud!

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *Quote:*   

> Puedes intentar con audacious (similar al antiguo xmms en su interfaz). Como recomendación personal: MPD, que corre como servicio, por ejemplo al reiniciar las X la música no deja de sonar . Como programa cliente la mayor parte del tiempo uso el applet xfce4-mpc, que pone controles en el tray e incluye una lista de reproducción. Para cosas como editar los ID3tags, administrar la biblioteca, uso  sonata (por si acaso también es un reproductor  ) 

 

Nunca me gustaron los GUI como el de xmms, pero sonata se ve muy bien también he visto gmpc que tiene la ventaja que funciona enteramente por plugins. Probare primero sonata a ver que tal va.

 *Quote:*   

> Yo desde que lo leí en algún hilo donde i92guboj lo recomendaba uso media-sound/moc. 

 

Probaré moc para modo consola, actualmente uso mpg321, pero veré que tal moc, yo no tengo un teclado como el tuyo, solo tengo mi laptop y no cuenta con esas teclas. Pero siempre tengo un programa que no use X más por precaución que por otra cosa, pero es bueno demostrar que no es indispensable el gráfico.

----------

## i92guboj

Como dice Inodoro_Pereyra yo uso moc, para lo que espero de un reproductor de música, me sobra. Ultimamente xosd no se porta como debiera, pero eso es otro problema que no viene al caso.

Si necesitara un reproductor gráfico, no sabría aconsejarte uno (audacious y amarok no son para mi, por más que sean excelentes programas). Seguramente yo intentaría encontrar un frontend para mpd que me valiese. Lo bueno de mpd es que corre como daemon, y puedes usarlo tanto desde gnome como desde consola (con un frontend distinto en cada caso por supuesto). Seguro que hay montones de frontends para gnome disponibles, y seguro que más de uno para modo texto).

Un reproductor que siempre me gustó era kaffeine, yo siempre lo vi como un totem pero bien hecho, y muy funcional. Claro que si eres uno de los alérgicos a kdelibs entonces tampoco te valdrá.

En cuanto a la ligereza, si echas un vistazo a RES en htop o top mientras ejecutas cualquier reproductos gráfico que no sea xmms, te darás cuenta que incluso aquellos que se promocionan como ligeros (audacious por poner un ejemplo) van a ocupar más de 40 o 60 megas de ram en cuanto los eches a andar. Desde gtk2 no existe nada que sea ligero, por más que algunos clamen serlo. Es simplemente gtk2. Lo mismo para qt. xmms era más ligero no por ser pequeñito, sino porque el peso en memoria de las librerías de gtk1 era mucho más ligero (a costa de funcionalidad, claro).Last edited by i92guboj on Thu Jan 22, 2009 5:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Realmente la idea de un servidor y un cliente para controlarlo que usa moc me encanta...

Acabo de reiniciar las X y moc siguió sonando como si nada sin detenerse en ningún momento!  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Realmente la idea de un servidor y un cliente para controlarlo que usa moc me encanta...
> 
> Acabo de reiniciar las X y moc siguió sonando como si nada sin detenerse en ningún momento! 
> 
> Salud!

 

Sip, en ese sentido es igual que mpd. Aunque mucho más ligero y sencillo.

----------

## gorrixe

Yo en gnome solía usar Exaile, que es tipo Amarok. Lo que pasa que no es tan ligero como los que comentais.

Un saludo.

----------

## Soul Lost

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En cuanto a la ligereza, si echas un vistazo a RES en htop o top mientras ejecutas cualquier reproductos gráfico que no sea xmms, te darás cuenta que incluso aquellos que se promocionan como ligeros (audacious por poner un ejemplo) van a ocupar más de 40 o 60 megas de ram en cuanto los eches a andar. 

 

Mi top dice 20 mb.

```

  PID %MEM  VIRT SWAP  RES CODE DATA  SHR nFLT nDRT S  PR  NI %CPU COMMAND      

 4572 15.0  424m 121m 303m 2108 324m  16m   37    0 S  20   0   12 VirtualBox   

 5644 10.9  626m 406m 220m   28 342m  32m  232    0 S  20   0    7 firefox      

 5515  2.7  244m 189m  55m 1216  56m  30m  451    0 S  20   0    0 nautilus     

 4868  2.3  252m 206m  45m 1588  28m  16m   69    0 S  20   0    4 X            

 5436  2.2  153m 109m  44m    4  35m  17m   75    0 S  20   0    2 emesene      

 5522  1.8  272m 235m  37m  400  80m  21m  228    0 S  20   0    0 liferea      

 5510  1.5  278m 248m  29m  468  34m  20m  114    0 S  20   0    0 gnome-panel  

 5477  1.0  159m 138m  20m  604  53m  13m   57    0 S  20   0   13 audacious  
```

Audacious me parece bueno. Maneja playlist, tiene varios plugins (como alarma, para despertar con música), etc.

Listen lo puedes bajar desde el SVN.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Soul Lost wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   
> 
> En cuanto a la ligereza, si echas un vistazo a RES en htop o top mientras ejecutas cualquier reproductos gráfico que no sea xmms, te darás cuenta que incluso aquellos que se promocionan como ligeros (audacious por poner un ejemplo) van a ocupar más de 40 o 60 megas de ram en cuanto los eches a andar.  
> 
> Mi top dice 20 mb.
> ...

 

Mucho ha cambiado la cosa entonces desde la última vez que lo probé. Si es cierto me alegro de que haya mejorado en ese respecto. La última vez que lo probé tenía problemas con la gestión de memoria, y también de estabilidad. ¿Se mantiene ese mismo tamaño tras unos minutos?

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *Soul Lost wrote:*    *i92guboj wrote:*   
> 
> En cuanto a la ligereza, si echas un vistazo a RES en htop o top mientras ejecutas cualquier reproductos gráfico que no sea xmms, te darás cuenta que incluso aquellos que se promocionan como ligeros (audacious por poner un ejemplo) van a ocupar más de 40 o 60 megas de ram en cuanto los eches a andar.  
> 
> Mi top dice 20 mb.
> ...

 

Pues creo qeu si me quedaré com MPD (6 a 11mb) y GMPC (15 a 18mb), esto después de todo un día de funcionamiento, y puedo cerrar GMPC y me quedan solo los mb del demonio, además los plugins de GMPC son muy buenos (tengo 6 activados). Pero le daré una oportunidad a audacious.

Probé Muine y no me gusto nada.

PD.: Decibel a mi me ocupaba 14mb de ram y luego de todo un día de funcionar mucho tiempo se quedaba entre 19 ó 20 mb   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Cereza

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> PD.: Decibel a mi me ocupaba 14mb de ram y luego de todo un día de funcionar mucho tiempo se quedaba entre 19 ó 20 mb  :cry:

 

20 MB no son nada, no conozco Decibel y no sé como es, pero eso no tiene importancia alguna, si realmente te gusta y tienes un ordenador relativamente moderno no te preocupes por eso y úsalo. Si 14 MB no eran un problema, 20 tampoco lo son, digo yo  :D

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *Cereza wrote:*   

>  *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   PD.: Decibel a mi me ocupaba 14mb de ram y luego de todo un día de funcionar mucho tiempo se quedaba entre 19 ó 20 mb   
> 
> 20 MB no son nada, no conozco Decibel y no sé como es, pero eso no tiene importancia alguna, si realmente te gusta y tienes un ordenador relativamente moderno no te preocupes por eso y úsalo. Si 14 MB no eran un problema, 20 tampoco lo son, digo yo  

 

Si la bronca no es esa, yo creo que Decibel era de 10 en cuanto a reproductor, pero en Gentoo (al menos en el paquete oficial de portage) se le pega como lapa Totem, el cual no ocupo y es malo malo sin Xine.

----------

## i92guboj

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

>  *Cereza wrote:*    *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   PD.: Decibel a mi me ocupaba 14mb de ram y luego de todo un día de funcionar mucho tiempo se quedaba entre 19 ó 20 mb   
> 
> 20 MB no son nada, no conozco Decibel y no sé como es, pero eso no tiene importancia alguna, si realmente te gusta y tienes un ordenador relativamente moderno no te preocupes por eso y úsalo. Si 14 MB no eran un problema, 20 tampoco lo son, digo yo   
> 
> Si la bronca no es esa, yo creo que Decibel era de 10 en cuanto a reproductor, pero en Gentoo (al menos en el paquete oficial de portage) se le pega como lapa Totem, el cual no ocupo y es malo malo sin Xine.

 

¿Has probado a anular el USE flag gnome?

Puedes añadir "-gnome" a tus use flag, o añadir "media-sound/decibel-audio-player -gnome" a /etc/portage/package.use

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   
> 
> Si la bronca no es esa, yo creo que Decibel era de 10 en cuanto a reproductor, pero en Gentoo (al menos en el paquete oficial de portage) se le pega como lapa Totem, el cual no ocupo y es malo malo sin Xine. 
> 
> ¿Has probado a anular el USE flag gnome?
> ...

 

Sip lo hice, como dije cuando abrí el post, el resultado da la falla de decibel cuando lo minimizas al "area de notificación" o algunas veces también con los botones de maximizar, cerrar...

----------

## ensarman

mmm para el MPD, como veo que te decidiste quedar con este exelente reproductor.

me gusta usar el cliente sonata, aunque es un poco pesado, pero tiene muchas cosas como info de la musica tocada, letras, edicion de los tags IDv3, etc etc. y poir lo dep pesado ni me preocupo, porque apenas lo dejo de usar lo cierro y continuo escuchando del MPD

si quieres un cliente slimple y facil de usar y  que a la vez ocupe poca memoria, puedes usar el ncmpc

----------

## ColdWind

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> He visto que lo más ligero para estas tareas es "Listen", pero parece que hace mucho no se actualiza el proyecto. Entonces ¿que reproductor de audio para Gnome me recomiendan? Como mayor requisito es que sea lo más ligero posible.

 

En esa linea tienes quod-libet, Listen y Exaile.

----------

## Palmax Maverick

A mi me encanta mi amarok jejeje

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Txema

Estoy contigo Palmax Maverick xDDD ¿has probado la versión 2.0?

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Yo utilizo el 1.4.10, ¿existe mucha variación? Habrá que mirarlo.

Un saludo

Palmax

----------

## Txema

No lo sé, por eso te preguntaba xD es que la versión 2.0 ya necesita Kde 4 y no me apetece nada instalarlo aún.

----------

## sebasmagri

Hay un ebuild en bugzilla para Consonance (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=237684) inicialmente aportado por i92guboj y que actualicé hace poco. Me ha parecido un buen reproductor de bajos requerimientos.

Saludos...

----------

